# Exro Proven to Dramatically Increase Performance of eBikes



## unbob (Mar 11, 2014)

FYI - https://finance.yahoo.com/news/exro-proven-dramatically-increase-performance-123000328.html

"Testing found that the Exro-enhanced electric bike saw its performance increase by more than 20 percent, and up to 50 percent in climbing conditions."


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Read between the words and all you get are smoke and mirrors and not much else. On my 2016 Yamaha e-drive system, I can amazingly change the motor output by the press of one button, going from High power assist (280%) all the way down to Eco+ !!  Wow!!

Clicked on the article and thought we were going to be made aware of some kind of battery break through. Silly me. That accomplishment will be heard from some billion dollar business like Bosch or Yamaha. Not "Exro"...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

You can also dramatically improve the assist by providing more power yourself, as eBikes magnify YOUR power production...

Crazy, eh?


----------



## unbob (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys, just passing along FYI - I don't even have an eBike! I'll leave it to whomever to do the research and confirm or expose another scam.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

There is no free lunch. If a drive manufacturer builds a drive that has capability but throttles it down with their software and controller then you might get their stated increase. The problem with that is that any drive designed like that is more expensive and heavier so any manufacturer is leaving money on the table by designing a drive that way. 
The trend is towards lighter and cheaper so any increases on normal bikes from this type of gimmick is better on older cheaper bikes and centered all around the 20 mph speed limit. Like a big boost to 21-22mph. It takes higher voltage, copper and rare earth magnets to significantly increase performance. No add on does that. 

I have heard that some of the newer bikes will not allow tampering like this as they can freeze up. The older the bike, the more likely it is to benefit. E bikes are still in their infancy and any gimmick is sure to be short lived. By the time it reaches the market its useless. 

The big power at the expense of weight is still in the DIY aftermarket drive systems. 

New battery technology is extremely slow with small increases like doubling ever 100 years. I have seen some work arounds that were clever but very expensive and used on government projects like a smart Wankel/Generator/Battery combination of about 5KW. Too big and expensive for an e bike but ok for a solar backup for a government piece of equipment with a government budget. 

For every 100 new battery technology announcements made, one might make it to some form of production.


----------

